# Feneberg -Oberstdorf am 26.09.09, der letzte bei Ritchey



## Trailhunterer (16. September 2009)

So, der letzte Marathon der Ritchey-Challenge steht an.

Wer im  Raum München/Dachau will dorthin ????


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. September 2009)

Gibt es keine Biker mehr in diesem Raum, oder sind die alle schon dem 2009er Marathon-Regenwetter zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (18. September 2009)

ich fahr evtl. wenns nicht regnet  ...oder nur die mittlere falls es regnet und nicht allzu kalt ist.


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. September 2009)

ah tobi, das wäre schön das wir uns mal widersehen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (18. September 2009)

von der sentimentalen Seite hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet, so müsste ich ja wirklich mitfahren

Hätte den Vorteil das ich dieses Jahr die Strecke und vorallem das Flußbett schon kenne, ebenso die fiesen Steine in der Wiese vorher 
ich hoffe, das es nicht wieder so verdammt kalt wird, dann passts!


----------



## Trailhunterer (20. September 2009)

na siehste.
jetzt muss nur noch das wetter passen, und dann ist das ein schöner abschluss in den bergen


----------



## lotus1990 (20. September 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei wenns nicht zu kalt wird.


----------



## GiselaMakowski (20. September 2009)

Hallo,
bin auch aus München und fahre unter allen Umständen - und bräuchte eine Mfg - wer kann mich und's Radl mitnehmen?

LG
NoAge


----------



## naishy (23. September 2009)

Bin auch dabei, Mitteldistanz.


----------



## Nevibikerin (24. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand was über die Stecke sagen? Habe gehört da sind häftige Tragepassagen bergauf und bergab dabei. Stimmt das?
Danke


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. September 2009)

so, wer will mitfahren, da ich keinen bock hab so weit alleine unterwegs zu sein.

Zustieg möglich München/Gräfelfing, München/Germering oder Autobahnausfahrt FFB-Dachau.

Lg

trailhunterer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golly (25. September 2009)

Also da das Wetter morgen passt werde ich schon fahren morgen (München Stadtmitte) Hätte einen Mitfahrplatz frei, wer kommt mit?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. September 2009)

So, wer hatte den so seinen Spass beim Oberstdorfer Wander und Bikehiketag.


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. September 2009)

ich fands recht gut, bis auf die "falsche" Startnummer und viele Kühe im Weg. Die Wanderer habens ja recht lässig genommen und meist angefeuert 
Am Start war ich wie oft zu weit hinten, erst mal g'scheit Staub abbekommen die ersten Meter, dann wars lustig 
So, jetzt gehts zum nächsten Rennen


----------



## marathonflo (27. September 2009)

Vielleicht hätte man die ein oder andere Tragepassage weglassen können. Ansonsten war die Strecke genial, besonders die letzte Abfahrt durch den Wald. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## Trailhunterer (27. September 2009)

Tobi, gestern hatte ich so schlechte beine wie noch nie.
Bin die Hügel gar nicht richtig hochgekommen, siehe Teerauffahrt am zweiten Anstieg, wo du mich hast stehen lassen.
Mann war das deprimierend.
Am letzten Anstieg ist dann so ein alter opi mit dem E-Bike an mir vorbei, der hat mir den rest gegeben.
Trotz den miesen beinen war ich knapp 15 minuten schneller als letztes jahr.
Super wetter, tolle BikeHikepassagen und ein ekliges Swiss-Getränk im Ziel.

Oberstdorf war klasse

Tobi warum steht bei dir disqualifiziert ???


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. September 2009)

hatte ne Nummer für die lange Strecke, bin aber nur die mittlere gefahren  Wieso die mich nicht einfach in der Liste verschieben, versteh ich zwar nicht, ist mir aber auch egal.

Wo war eigentlich die Zielverpflegung? Bissl was wär schon nett gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (27. September 2009)

Na, so gings mir vorletztes Jahr beim Tegernseer.

Im Ziel hatte ich auch keine Verpflegung sichten können, ausser dem Swiss-Getränk und die Nudel " Party"


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Oktober 2009)

ja ich bin etwas spät... für die Langstreckler hab ich ein paar Bilder oben am Fellhorn, ist für die Sportograf Leute wohl nicht lukrativ genug 

ich hab Bilder etwa bis zur 4h50 Zielzeit, Anfragen gern aber nix mit schnell...

ausser Konkurrenz (faule Sau auf Alpe Schlappold):


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey nimmersatt,
hast ja mal wieder feine Bilder gemacht.
Mein Favorit - die faule Sau; wirds aber nicht mehr lang machen die "arme Sau". Den Winter überlebt die nimmer mehr.

Grüße und dann mal bis Missen.


----------

